# Optical to RCA Converter



## kevinturcotte

I need a way to convert the Optical output on my Tv to analog RCA stereo. I've checked the manual, and it DOES output in DD 5.1. All the converters I've seen say they'll only accept a 2.0 signal. Is this accurate? I realize it's obviously going to output a 2.0 signal, but will they accept a 5.1 signal?


----------



## dmspen

You're going to need to find a digital to analog converter. Optical is a digital format while the RCA jacks are analog. There are many out there. Google "optical to rca converter". Some are as cheap as $11.


----------



## John Williams

He just said that he wants it to handle 5.1 as well. You are not going to find an $11 converter that will do that. Try $129 http://www.gefen.com/gefentv/gtvproduct.jsp?prod_id=5980

You didn't give information needed, like what TV are we dealing with. Many TV's you can find a setting in the audio menu to only output 2.0 over the digital output. This would allow the use of the cheaper converter if the TV has the option.


----------



## Ned C

They will have what you need.


----------



## Ned C

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1042302&p_id=6884&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

Ned


----------



## kevinturcotte

Ned C said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1042302&p_id=6884&seq=1&format=1#largeimage
> 
> Ned


I saw that, but I also saw this: "IMPORTANT NOTE! This device will NOT decode 5.1-channel signals. It will ONLY convert 2-channel digital stereo (PCM) input signals to analog stereo output. This will not work with TVs that only output 5.1-channel digital signals!"

My Tv is an LG 47LH90. This is what the owner's manual says: "Send the TV's audio to external audio equipment via the Audio Output port.
If you want to enjoy digital broadcasting through 5.1-channel speakers, connect the OPTICAL DIGITAL
AUDIO OUT terminal on the back of TV to a Home Theater (or amp). "
Does that mean it's ONLY sending out a 5.1 signal? Also, the way I'm reading it, it kinda sounds like you're only going to get 5.1 out if it's a digital broadcast (OTA). However, since the source is HDMI sending out a 2.0 signal anyway, I'm not sure.


----------



## John Williams

That TV doesn't appear to allow internal converting of 5.1 digital signals to 2.0 stereo.

The digital output [SPDIF] (in this case a Toslink connection) just outputs whatever the content is in. 
If the TV is decoding PCM stereo, then PCM stereo is what will come out of the digital audio connection. Which any converter should work to get analog audio from.
If the TV is decoding a 5.1 bitstream, then a 5.1 bitstream is what will be output from the digital audio connection. Only a converter that can decode 5.1 will output analog audio when this signal is present.

What exactly are you trying to do? What are you feeding the audio to? What sources? Info please!


----------



## kevinturcotte

John Williams said:


> That TV doesn't appear to allow internal converting of 5.1 digital signals to 2.0 stereo.
> 
> The digital output [SPDIF] (in this case a Toslink connection) just outputs whatever the content is in.
> If the TV is decoding PCM stereo, then PCM stereo is what will come out of the digital audio connection. Which any converter should work to get analog audio from.
> If the TV is decoding a 5.1 bitstream, then a 5.1 bitstream is what will be output from the digital audio connection. Only a converter that can decode 5.1 will output analog audio when this signal is present.
> 
> What exactly are you trying to do? What are you feeding the audio to? What sources? Info please!


I'm trying to get the Tv audio into my headphones, the Logitech F540: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/gaming/headsets/devices/wireless-headset-f540 Don't really care HOW I do, as long as I do it, and it's in stereo.


----------



## armophob

Not to be coy, but isn't that what a stereo or theater receiver is for?


----------



## PokerJoker

Don't be too shocked if that optical output sends out DD 5.1 ONLY for off-the-air TV signals received by the TV's own tuner. If the TV is getting its input from an HDMI signal, for example a DVR, you are much more likely to get plain old stereo from the optical output, or in some cases, nothing at all from the optical output. This varies widely among TV brands, so you will have to do some experimentation, but I can tell you that some TV manuals have been known to lie about how this works.

Keith


----------



## kevinturcotte

armophob said:


> Not to be coy, but isn't that what a stereo or theater receiver is for?


Yeah, for at least $400-$500 and gobbling up the power. I want a low price device that uses little-no electricity.


----------



## armophob

In 30 secs I found this one that has an optical input and a headphone out. If you don't use the speaker outputs it will draw a fairly minimum of current.

Like I said I just did a quick search. You may find one for $10-$20

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Clean-...99959?pt=Receivers_Tuners&hash=item2a1b8c3557


----------



## kevinturcotte

All right, the heck with it-I'll go for a full on A/V receiver lol (Feel free to move this to the Home Theater section). I need some recommendation, and I do have some requirements. It should have speaker auto calibration, allow the Tv to turn it off via HDMI (My Tv does have HDMI CEC), 7.1 output, On Screen GUI, HDMI upconversion to 1080p (Including from HDMI sources), a headphone output, be able to decode all the latest audio formats for Blu-Ray. It would also be nice if there were a way to either completely turn off the speakers and send the video and audio signal to the Tv for processing, or at least be able to turn the speakers all the way down and do this (Trying to save power unless I'm watching a Blu-Ray movie). I am NOT a fan on Onkyo lol Any suggestions?


----------



## Cholly

Yamaha, Denon or Pioneer. I recently bought a Pioneer VSX-521-K from Woot for my master bedroom. Newegg currently has it on sale for $149. It's a very nice 5.1 receiver, with 4 HDMI inputs. It satisfies most of your criteria - except for 7.1 surround and 1080p upconversion. Unless you are prepared to shell out considerably more for an A/V receiver, you won't find these features. I have Yamaha 7.1 receivers in my den and family room, both in a 6.1 speaker configuration. While 7.1 and even 9.1 speaker configurations are nice, they are only of value in an ideally shaped room, where you can properly place surround, surround back and presence speakers. I most cases, 5.1 is more than adequate (purists will contest this). As to video upconversion, IMHO that's something best handled in the source component or possibly in the TV. 

As to CEC/AVR it works just fine -remember that you must use high speed HDMI cables between your components and the A/V receiver in order for the CEC and AVR functions to work. There is no guarantee that CEC will work across different brand components. Most functions will work okay, but every now and then, you'll find a glitch, particularly if you are using a satellite receiver, cable box or TiVo box in your installation. You can also find yourself banging your head against a wall if you're using a Harmony remote to control your HT devices


----------



## armophob

Cholly said:


> Yamaha, Denon or Pioneer.


I have owned all three over many years. I think the one that I enjoyed the most was the Pioneer. It always seemed to give the most options.

I have gone with Sunfire in the last 10 years with 3 different processors. 
But they are geared more for audio than video. I had to set up a separate HDMI system for that.
Not to mention the one I own right now retails at $3,200.


----------



## armophob

kevinturcotte said:


> All right, the heck with it-I'll go for a full on A/V receiver lol


I advise you to pull the trigger now and fix your immediate concern with the cheapest choice. Then spend some time researching and saving for the next level. Ebay will always be there for the one you get today.


----------



## sigma1914

I like Yamaha myself and actually will be upgrading soon. I need an affordable receiver that passes 3D.


----------



## CCarncross

I started years ago with Pioneer, moved to Pioneer Elite, then moved on to Yamaha, then landed on Denon for the last 3 receivers. Now I'm looking to add a decent multi-channel amp to this setup for a little more oomph. A Rotel rmb-1575 is on my current wishlist.


----------



## Cholly

As I noted initially, I'm well satisfied with my Pioneer VSX-521-K receiver. Another nice choice appears on Woot for today only - Denon AVR-1312 5.1-CH A/V Receiver, 4 HDMI, 3D Ready, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD, for $149.99 plus $5 shipping. It's currently listed on Amazon for $172.99 and on Crutchfield for $199.99


----------

